# very kind mice



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

I had arpberg a buck for 3 months ever since he gave birth. this morning before giving him fresh water, i went over with my finger and massage him on his back. i was shocked when he didn't run, he just sat there while i massaged him for 20 seconds but after he ran. does this mean he knows me?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

It sounds like it has got a bit more used to you placid they get used to your hand eventully


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They get lonely, too, and need the contact. bucks are usually the most cuddly mousies, good with the noserubbing and whiskering in the ear *tickles*.


----------

